# Bamboo shoots from a can



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2019)

I have eaten Chinese from ( either take out / or at the restaurant ) on the average of once a week for the past 30 + years.   I also cook a Chinese based dish on the average of once a week.   I have eaten at Chinese restaurants in more than half the states and in all the major cities I have visited over the years.
The one thing I notice when I compare the restaurant food to my own cooked food is that their Bamboo shoots don't have that ' Right out of the can' taste.  Sure, ive had dishes where they cut up the bamboo shoots from those larger chunks you get at the Asian stores (usually soaking in water).  Ive purchased those in the past, and obviously they dont have that canned taste.  But the other dishes are clearly from a can.  They have that typical perfect thin, rectangular shape.

Its not that Im offended by the canned flavor, as Im used to it, but I was wondering of they either do something special to them prior to cooking ( like soaking them in something or pre cooking them prior to adding them to the dish,  or is it just the brand that they buy, which doesn't have that canned flavor.    I've bought probably a dozen or so different brands of canned bamboo shoots over the years ( I do have my favorite , the cheapest one  ) but Im always looking for a brand that doesn't have that distinctive flavor.   

I've also bought the fresh chunked ones and cut them up, and they dont have that same flavor.

The baby corn and water chestnuts have a similar, but milder situation , so Im not sure if something is being done to them too prior to cooking.

Anyway, if this makes sense to someone and they know the answer , let me know.  If it doesn't make sense to anyone , just chalk it off as me being crazy


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 3, 2019)

The recipe that I use for Hot and Sour soup says to drain them, cover with water by 2 inches in a small saucepan, bring just to a boil, then drain.  The reason given is to remove any bitterness, but it gets rid of the canned taste too.

I've run across similar directions for water chestnuts, but don't remember the particulars or what recipe it was from.  Just happened to have made the soup recently.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 3, 2019)

When I serve escargot (canned), all instructions invariably say to soak in several changes of water to get rid of the canned taste.  I have done this and it works. 

Larry, I too, get that 'canned' flavour from all you mentioned, baby corn, bamboo shoots and a bit from water chestnuts.  Although I rarely eat out, I had noticed those flavours don't appear but I sorta thought perhaps as restaurants they had access to types I didn't.

In one meal I made the bamboo shoots were such a strong flavour of canned the meal was ruined for me.  Nobody else seemed to really notice. 
It turned me off of them but now I will try soaking them - even up to a day ahead, if I can remember! 

No, you are not crazy - your taste buds are fine!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2019)

When I use canned artichokes, I simmer them for a few minutes in water with lemon juice and a bay leaf. That seems to get rid of the canned flavor. You could try that with something you're using in your recipe, like garlic, ginger and chives.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 3, 2019)

Something that I found in an early Chinese CB of mine, was to SF the drained bamboo shoots, and other canned vegetables, for 1 min, then dump onto a paper towel on a plate, and blot the oil off.  This definitely helps reduce the "canned taste".   I usually try not use them, but occasionally, like when I made those fire noodles last week, I couldn't find any jicama or kohlrabi - my two favorite "crispy substitutions" when making Chinese and similar dishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Something that I found in an early Chinese CB of mine, was to SF the drained bamboo shoots, and other canned vegetables, for 1 min, then dump onto a paper towel on a plate, and blot the oil off.  This definitely helps reduce the "canned taste".   I usually try not use them, but occasionally, like when I made those fire noodles last week, I couldn't find any jicama or kohlrabi - my two favorite "crispy substitutions" when making Chinese and similar dishes.


What is SF?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> What is SF?



My guess is stir fry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2019)

I feel like we shouldn't have to guess


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I feel like we shouldn't have to guess


So people shouldn't use very common abbreviation, such as SF, or MW, in case somebody might not know it?  Or maybe somebody might think that MW means megawatt?   What would be ok - c, tsp, tb, qt, gal, oz, g...I could go on with things that most of us use without thinking about them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2019)

OMG!


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 3, 2019)

I figured out what SF was after thinking about it a bit.  However, I have no idea what MW is.  Nor all of us are up on shorthand speak.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 3, 2019)

MW = Microwave, and is often used in recipes, as a noun, or as a verb.  As in - place in MW, and MW on 50% for 2 min.   SF is often used in the same way - as a noun, as in _a vegetarian SF_, and, as I used it, describing the cooking method used.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2019)

We do have a short list of abbreviations that are often used here on DC: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/frequently-asked-questions-77066.html#post110601

"c, tsp, tb, qt, gal, oz, g"

We *tend* to use C for cup and Tblsp or even just T for tablespoon.

I personally prefer to use "gr" for gram most of the time because it is clearer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 3, 2019)

taxlady said:


> My guess is stir fry.


Or San Francisco.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Or San Francisco.



Well, yeah, that was my first thought, but it doesn't really make any sense in context.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 4, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> MW = Microwave, and is often used in recipes, as a noun, or as a verb.  As in - place in MW, and MW on 50% for 2 min.   SF is often used in the same way - as a noun, as in _a vegetarian SF_, and, as I used it, describing the cooking method used.



You obviously use different recipes than me then, as I've never seen SF or MW used in a recipe.  The words are always written out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> So people shouldn't use very common abbreviation, such as SF, or MW, in case somebody might not know it?  Or maybe somebody might think that MW means megawatt?   What would be ok - c, tsp, tb, qt, gal, oz, g...I could go on with things that most of us use without thinking about them.


SF is not a common abbreviation. It's hardly comparable to measurement abbreviations and I've never seen it, or MW, in a recipe. I really didn't expect that type of overreaction to a simple suggestion. Calm down and write whatever you want. Yeesh.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> SF is not a common abbreviation. It's hardly comparable to measurement abbreviations and I've never seen it, or MW, in a recipe. I really didn't expect that type of overreaction to a simple suggestion. Calm down and write whatever you want. Yeesh.



I agree.  They are not common abbreviations.  I could only discern SF from the context of the post but even then it took a bit of brain work.  Id never identify MW as an abbreviation at all.

Measurement abbreviations, on the other hand, are ages old and well understood.

ROFLMAO


----------



## msmofet (Nov 4, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> You obviously use different recipes than me then, as I've never seen SF or MW used in a recipe. The words are always written out.


 


GotGarlic said:


> SF is not a common abbreviation. It's hardly comparable to measurement abbreviations and I've never seen it, or MW, in a recipe. I really didn't expect that type of overreaction to a simple suggestion. Calm down and write whatever you want. Yeesh.


 


jennyema said:


> I agree. They are not common abbreviations. I could only discern SF from the context of the post but even then it took a bit of brain work. Id never identify MW as an abbreviation at all.
> 
> Measurement abbreviations, on the other hand, are ages old and well understood.
> 
> ROFLMAO


 
I agree. It did take a bit of re-reading before I figured out SF.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 4, 2019)

LOL...  one too many peppers for Dave!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 4, 2019)

I could have used BS for for Bamboo Shoots, but that might have been taken a different way


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> [emoji38]I could have used BS for for Bamboo Shoots, but that might have been taken a different way [emoji38]


Lol, thank you for not doing that


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Lol, thank you for not doing that



Wouldn't want to risk losing my good standings in the forum, blemishing my impeccable reputation or having my mouth rinsed out with soap ( its been a long time since I had that done to me).


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 6, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Wouldn't want to risk losing my good standings in the forum, blemishing my impeccable reputation or having my mouth rinsed out with soap ( its been a long time since I had that done to me).



I remember those days, hehe.

Anyway, I don't know if Chinese restaurants do anything to their bamboo shoots before they cook them, but I've personally eaten at some Chinese places where the shoots, the water chestnuts and especially the baby corn, which I despise, tastes like a can. However, we have one favorite place of ours called Peking House and everything of theirs tastes so fresh you'd think the chickens were raised out back, the seafood was just caught and the vegetables were just picked. I don't know how they do it, but I'll even tolerate the baby corn (well, maybe 2 or 3 pieces, then I give the rest of it to my son). 

So now that this has been brought up - since it's not something I've really pondered before - it makes me wonder how they do it.


----------

